# feeding my cats crickets?



## ls84 (Jul 2, 2008)

This might sound like a strange question, but I have crickets and roaches on hand to feed to all my creepy crawlies, and I noticed when a cricket or two escape my cats love to chase them and eat them. Every once in a while I'll throw a cricket on the floor and theyll chase it and go crazy and then eat it. I figure in the wild they'd probably be eating bugs all the time.....but do you think this is ok for them? I only give them one or two every couple days, plus whatever they catch on their own if one jumps away. Do you think its safe?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Yup, lots of raw feeders give crickets, they'll toss them in the dry bathtub so that they are stuck in there and won't get lost in the house and let the kitties hunt 'em.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

When I was growing up, our cats used to play Great Feline Hunter in the backyard, then come back in and barf cricket and grasshopper exoskeletons back up on the rug.

But if they stay down and you have a way of feeding them that doesn't result in crickets hiding all over the house, I think it would be a good time for the kitties. Since they're feeder crickets I would assume they're free of whatever diseases crickets might get, if crickets get diseases.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats interesting .... mine catch crickets and all sorts of bugs ... but I wasnt aware that raw feeders gace them to their cats.


----------



## nes (Feb 12, 2009)

Our cats were our only saviours when my brother decided to get a lizard who ate crickets, and of course they got loose all over our house! It sounded like one of those rain forest tapes in our basement at night!


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

ROFL !! I have 3 Cats and 5 Lizards and 1000 Crickets (right now) and some always escape when cleaning their tub, Scooter eats most of them but Freaky and Charlie just like playing with them.. I find 1/2 eaten crickets all over the place ! My only complaint?? Scooter has horrible smelling poo :yikes Don't know if its from the crickets or what...


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

EWWWWW! :yikes


----------



## sheeba (Feb 26, 2009)

i remember when i had my old Siamese dizzy. she used to bring me her catch of the day n let it kind of hop around. usually had a leg missing by the time i got it. n she would leave it alive for me to do wat i wished for it.. n lets say never tell a cat that they aren't good hunters or well a killer cause they will pick it up n crunch it rite in front of u. i have to make sure taz doesn't bring any in the house come summer.

i wouldnt think there should be an issue with feeding ur cat crickets n wat not. as my cats would eat grasshoppers n crickets all the time. n well taz is 12 n never been ill


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

MissAnne2u said:


> ROFL !! I have 3 Cats and 5 Lizards and 1000 Crickets (right now) and some always escape when cleaning their tub, Scooter eats most of them but Freaky and Charlie just like playing with them.. I find 1/2 eaten crickets all over the place ! My only complaint?? Scooter has horrible smelling poo :yikes Don't know if its from the crickets or what...



That is a bit gross but if u think about wild ones and big cats, yeah you can say they would eat roughly anything. My cat just plays rcat with them and then gets bored. At times, he tries to eat it but just spits it out because of the nasty taste! :dis

When I was gone back to the USA on a vacation, my husband calls me and tells me that there was a bat in the house and Prince was jumping for it! I was telling my husband not to let him get too close to it. The cat was a kitten then but I guess it was still humorous


----------

